# What espresso based drink do you drink the most?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*What espresso based drink do you drink the most?*​
Espresso743.75%Americano (aka long black)00.00%Latte318.75%Cappuccino212.50%Macchiato00.00%Mochaccino00.00%Cortado/Piccolo/Gibraltar00.00%Flat White425.00%Other (please reply below)00.00%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What espresso based drink do you drink the most?

There is no option for Filter coffee as that will be a separate poll


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

For me its a cappuccino/flat white every time.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I think its a toss up between flat white and latte.....


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

hello, my names Lee and I'm an Espresso man. There, I've said it.

If Im lucky enough to be off work and sat in a coffee house then I'll usually have an espresso with the barista then sit down with a long black.....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

"Milky Milky".

Latte or Flat White for me.

Lee - Are you a member of EA (Espresso Anonymous)?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha Ha, I don't need to be anonymous! Everyone knows I'm an espresso fiend!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Any more submissions?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

To be honest Glenn dont know what some of them are my preferences seem to change as my tastes develop


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Straight espresso almost every time for me. I'll very occasionally have a cappu if I'm making one for SWMBO


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll post a detailed glossary of drink types tomorrow night


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Greenpotterer said:


> To be honest Glenn dont know what some of them are my preferences seem to change as my tastes develop


The Cortado stumped me a hear or two ago! As far as I'm aware it's a machiato made with flat milk rather than a textured foam?

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This *coffee drink glossary* should give a greater description to the drink types mentioned above

disclaimer: shameless link to my site contained in the pdf


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'll post a detailed glossary of drink types tomorrow night


thanks for that Glenn feel some experimentation coming up. Now could just do with a part time job as a barista to hone my skills.......

Gaz


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Straight espresso for me, if I'm at one of my favourite places. If I'm at a less-favourite place, then an espresso ristretto, which still won't be as small nor as rich as an espresso from one of my favourite places, but sometimes one must make do with the cafés at hand.

If I'm at Barefoot in California then I'll have a Mocha Borgia (mocha with a little orange essence) following my espresso, but I haven't found my source for those in the UK yet.


----------

